# Hello



## LuiO (May 3, 2007)

Hail Everyone!

The best regards to all of you, 
I am a New member in this forum and I hope we can exchange many information.

My Equipment is:

Chauvet Intimidator 2.0 250W
FX-800 Chauvet PRecision Fogger 800W (Adapter to DMX)
Laser Bid Dipper 350mW RGY
American DJ PAR56 300W
Elation Stage Setter 8 Console (16 CH)
DIMMER American DJ DP-DMX4B (4 CH, 5A / CH)
Chauvet Mega Strobe III 750W (Adapter to DMX)

Any Question you have got about this equipment just ask me 

Bye, Luio.


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 3, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## soundlight (May 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard! What kinds of work do you do?

Also, as I always ask the new folks, do you have a website of your work or your venue?

Anyways, yeah, welcome to CB!


----------



## LDtheLD (May 4, 2007)

Welcome! Have fun on this great site!


----------



## Van (May 4, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Ask and Answer it's a lot of fun here. Where are you from? We've got folks from all over the world and it's always fun to freinds and collegues in new lands.


----------



## gafftaper (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth!!


----------



## dvlasak (May 4, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (May 7, 2007)

As the others have said, welcome aboard!


----------

